# SHOW #241: Morbidly Merry Xmas in July, Waverly Hills, Haunt News, Heavy Rebel and...



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

*SHOW NOTES FOR THE WEEK OF JULY 29, 2011 SHOW #241*

*LISTEN NOW*
http://rfrpodcast.com
or
*RIGHT CLICK THIS LINK, SAVE LINK/TARGET AS
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)*
http://www.rfrpodcast.com/RFR_7_29_2011.mp3
or
SUBSCRIBE USING iTUNES
http://www.itunes.com
SUBSCRIBE USING ZUNE
http://www.zune.com
or*
USING OUR FREE iPHONE or DROID APP - Search (RFRApp)*

*THIS WEEK'S SHOW NOTES:*
What better way to beat the heat from the Morgue Deadites than to close out the month with a Morbidly Merry Christmas Celebration! This week we cool off in the morgue with Twisted Christmas tunes, Morbid Fun and more. To kick the fat man down the shoot we have RFR Casket Crew's The Unknown Scare Actor coming to us all show long Live from the Waverly Hills Sanatorium haunt and ghost tour. He is going to begin us the stories, the shadows, the terror and more from Waverly Hills Sanatorium. In addition we have the Rabid Badger back at the Heavy Rebel Weekender. Badger is on location at this Psycho-Rockabilly event with interviews from Rick Frine, Psycho Charger, the Memphis Morticians and more.

We have RFR Casket Crew's Storm with another rant In A Haunt Minute and the new Fresh Meat with Pierce is back counting down those days until Halloween!

This week in Haunt Industry News we have information covering the RFR Smartphone App, All-New Casket Crew Members, Midnight Syndicate, Scarehouse, Delirium Dog, The Fear Fair Haunted Attraction, The Fear Camp, The Bates Motel and Hayride, Fearfest, the Travel Channel, Disneyland Paris, Terrorific Nights, Halloween Horror Nights, The Thing, Bush Gardens, Howl O Scream, The Fear Experience Haunted House, All-New Haunt Tees, The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror, Dexter, The Haunting Truth Documentary, Hellfest the Movie, Seaworld Entertainment, IAAPA Expo, the Casey Anthony Latex Mask, Six Degrees of Hell, Corey Feldman, Hotel of Horror Haunted Attraction, Evil Clown Bar Crawl for A Child's Place Charity, The Gnombies, Flashback Weekend Horror Convention, Voltron Defender of the Universe, Pee Wee Herman and more!

We have a special treat for our Morbidly Merry Christmas Celebration at the closing of the casket at the end of the show and other rotting goodies.

There are ALL-NEW Rules to Win the Screamline Studios Graverobbing Giveaway and Twisted Tunes from the Grave.

So all you Fright Freaks, Haunters and Halloween Junkies, you can...
Sit Back, Relax and Rot Away to Rotting Flesh Radio!

THIS WEEK'S SHOW: LISTEN NOW BELOW OR
Right Click, Save Link/Target As To This Link: http://rfrpodcast.com/RFR_7_29_2011.mp3
(saves it as an mp3 to your computer)


____________________________________

Get all out past shows in the archives on: http://rfrpodcast.com or iTunes.


----------

